# Job Seeker Visa - Civil Engineer



## mubashir786

Hello,

I am Mubashir ali khan, am Diploma Civil Engineer, i have Expirence about 4 years in structural cad work. My designation is Sr. CAD Engineer. 
Making of drawings regarding structural engineering and coordinating with site departments, Team management about 10 people.
Have nice grip about building construction and project management.

Iam planing to apply Job seeker visa .. iam from Hyderabad , INDIA.
please tell me any scope for my proffession in germany.. and which city is best for civil to get jobs. 

I am learning German language till A2... so please give me perfect information. Should i apply or not..

I want to do part time studies in germany to do PG Diploma in Project management.
If i get the job.

Please reply me fast... so that i can take good step ...


----------



## mubashir786

Hello,

I am Mubasir. 

1. I want to know that any scope for civil engineers in Germany.
2. which city is more scopes for jobs for civil engineers.
3. can we get the job on job seeker visa easily in Germany.


----------



## enlighten.life

mubashir786 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Mubasir.
> 
> 1. I want to know that any scope for civil engineers in Germany.
> 2. which city is more scopes for jobs for civil engineers.
> 3. can we get the job on job seeker visa easily in Germany.


Hello mubasir,

same here. even m planning to applying job seeker visa. I am Mtech civil and applying from mumbai. recently i got a call from a consulting agency for civil engineer requirement in germany. 

could u share what is ur status of application for job seeker visa.


----------

